# nitrite



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm cycling my tank for about 3 weeks now, Ammonia has hit zero or close to it but nitrite is still alittle high. When do you think nitrite will hit zero. Cycling with two yellow fin damsels.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

There is no way to tell how long the cycle can last. It starts with an Amonia Spike, then drops down to 0. The amonia turns into Nitrites, then Nitrates. The whole process can take anywhere from 5 days to 8 weeks.


----------

